# User-Stories und Story-Cards Unterschied?



## Apollo4 (8. Nov 2012)

Hallo,

ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen User stories und Story-Cards.

User-Stories: (aus user sicht)
- Funktion
- kurze Beschreibung

Sehe zur Story-Card keinen Unterschied? Kann aber nicht sein.

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand den Unterschied erklären kann.

Danke!


----------



## Gonzo17 (9. Nov 2012)

Ich nehme an du redest von Scrum?

Jede User-Story wird auf eine Story-Card geschrieben.


----------



## Apollo4 (9. Nov 2012)

Scrum kenne ich nicht, aber das kann nach der Beschreibung hin kommen.

Also kommt eine User-Story genau so Wortwörtlich auf eine Story-Card oder wird diese noch in irgend einer Weise erweitert/verändert?


----------



## Gonzo17 (9. Nov 2012)

Ich kenne es nur von Scrum, daher meine Frage. Aber ansich kann man User-Stories natürlich auch woanders verwenden.

Zu deiner Frage, ich hab mich jetzt selbst nochmal ein bisschen erkundigt. Ansich kommt jede User-Story auf eine eigene Story Card, man kann aber noch ergänzende Information wie Priorität oder Abschätzung darauf anbringen. Das kommt denke ich mal schlicht auf die Arbeitsweise an.


----------



## ARadauer (9. Nov 2012)

Ich denke das kann man leben wie man will.
Also auf unseren Story Cards steht der Titel und die Referenznummer der Story.
Die Story an sich ist dann nochmal genau in einem Tool ausspezifiziert...


----------



## Andgalf (9. Nov 2012)

Die Story Card dient in erster Linie dazu, zu visualisieren wo sich die Story derzeit im Entwicklungsprozess befindet.

Die Ausgestaltung der Story Cards hängt tatsächlich von der Arbeitsweise ab.


----------

